# New SB FH



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So my gf and i went to IPU Richmond and were looking around and i fell in love with a certon Shortbody Flowerhorn. I had to have him..... so now i do! Once he fully peals and the ture clours come out he shuold be a show stoper! He will be fed Ching mix flowerhorn food and a few other things.

Pics:


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

nice!! Great fish!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are those the small guys they have? If so...those are pretty cool Peter, often pondered getting 1 or 2 myself


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

they they are the small ones but they will grow to 10 inches or so.....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

actually I dont think the same ones Im thinking of,,,think they had some kind of spots on their sides. Nice pick up though


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

the dwarf parrot cichlids are prob what ur thinking of......


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice fish bud! I'm sure you will make a beautie outta him!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks alex hes eating well so that good


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Certainly a cute little Flowerhorn Pete! I see why you saw him and had to have him!

cheers and thanks for sharing the photos...


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

new tank!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Certainly colours up nicely against the new blue gravel. Flowerhorns always look better with anything other than black in my eyes....what is his tank mate?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

for now its a molly lol she cant her the molly so its all good.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

nice pick up peter im sure you will make it awesome like your other FH's you have had!!


----------

